# Koi & GoldFish Together??



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey, I'm starting me up a pond. I'm wondering if koi & fancy goldfish can be kept together? I was told by a guy at a petshop that shubukins & comets can be kept with either koi or goldfish, but goldfish & koi could not go together. Is this true? Because I've also have been told on a different forum that this is incorrect.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

any long-bodied goldfish can be kept with koi. however, fancy goldfish cannot be kept with either. fancy goldfish are weak swimmers and will get picked on ruthlessly by the larger, faster fish. i have a long-finned comet and a shubunkin in my pond with 6 koi and they all do great together. however, i had a ryunkin (fantail) goldfish in there, and he got his fins ripped appart and eventually died of stress, injuries, and infections.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the guy at the pet shop just wanted to sell something.... anything!


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

RockabillyChick said:


> any long-bodied goldfish can be kept with koi. however, fancy goldfish cannot be kept with either. fancy goldfish are weak swimmers and will get picked on ruthlessly by the larger, faster fish. i have a long-finned comet and a shubunkin in my pond with 6 koi and they all do great together. however, i had a ryunkin (fantail) goldfish in there, and he got his fins ripped appart and eventually died of stress, injuries, and infections.


I kind of thought ones like ryukins would have problems with koi. Ok when cycling a pond, should I just add a few commets or shubukins? I was advised not to cycle it with koi. However though I know people with their aquariums will let a shrimp rot in there. So I threw a shrimp in there yesterday since I was boiling some.


----------

